

TechCrunch50 behind the scenes of the selection process - alain94040
http://techpulse360.com/2008/11/10/how-fairsoftware-became-a-techcrunch50-startup-true-story/

======
alain94040
Some more notes on TC50's selection process. Hundreds of people started
meeting online on TC's comment section. It was an hourly freaky "did you hear
yet?" for days and days.

Just like college applications, everyone was waiting to know if anyone else
had been accepted. It was very tense, but it was great!

------
ALee
The bigger question is how much did it matter for all those who went through
the selection process. Especially startups that were on the margin with first-
time entrepreneurs.

